# Skjerstadfjord 24.-31.07.2020



## Kröte (10. Juli 2020)

Moin,
in 2 Wochen geht's an den Skjerstadfjord zum HB-Seminar mit Torsten Ahrens und Rainer Korn. Ist sonst noch jemand aus diesem Forum mit dabei?
Gruss & Petri,
Kröte


----------



## Mefospezialist (13. Juli 2020)

Petri Euch!
Wünsche Euch schöne Butte und heiße Bremsscheiben.


----------



## Kröte (14. Juli 2020)

Danke !


----------

